# Ghost's "True Scale" World Eaters Blog‏



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Dudes!
As you can read in the Title I am doing a True Scale World Eaters Army.
What? You don't know what True Scaling is?
Well, the GW Space Marines are as tall as a Guardsman, but the Fluff says that they seam to be abour 2,5 Meters in height, so do I convert my World Eaters.
I wanted to have a 500pts ready before the Holydays ends for playing with a friend who starded Necrons and will convert them completly too.
But sa you maybe know the Hollidays are over in Germany, also I have to wait for the FW Heads. 
So I want to have 500pts before the new Codex is out.
I really hope it will be as good as the Stuff I heared about it :wink:
I don't want to make this a rumors Thread but it has been written by Phil Kelly! :biggrin:

Bassicaly, I will sculpt one basic Modell completly on my own, making copies of it and using GW and FW parts to give them more Detail.

The look I'm trying to achieve is a very beaten one, like they were in Battle for a long time, also it is a more MK III-ish Armour. 

Hope you like and enjoy them


My Inspiration:














Well, because my "standart Model" is not pretty enough to be shown I show you first my Prototype for Proprortions and Scale:







A More or less random Chaos Lord.
He started as the 2. Captain of my Chaos Marines before I decided to take World Eaters, but I still like him and will use him.


(Pictures are without colour, because you can see the details better)
And the original sketch:







Because a HQ is as important as the Troops, I started with a Character...
And who woid be a better special CHaracter for the World Eaters as Khârn the Betrayer?! :so_happy:
First the final sketch:


Khârn himself(!!!):







Closeup of his Axe, Gorechild:


And Gorechild alone:


and his Base (nearly finished)









Here is my attempt to a True Scale Rhino (Still very WIP)

And the Top:







Comment! I am happy with every response :biggrin:



And yes... Chaos is with me^^


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow some cool looking stuff you got going! like the sketches too. I don't know whether its the pictures or the images being light but the GSing looks like it needs abit tidying but apart from that I really digging the base for kharn too gives him a dramatic pose! 

I can see how the rhino is going to be a massive ass pain but keep the good work up


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

These are going to look great! I agree with Dragblud, it does look like the sculpting work needs a bit of cleaning up; but when I model, I do the same thing. I clean up everything right before I'm ready to paint it.


----------



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys!
Just a small update.
Sorry School takes a lot of time :/

First off...


Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Wow some cool looking stuff you got going! like the sketches too. I don't know whether its the pictures or the images being light but the GSing looks like it needs abit tidying but apart from that I really digging the base for kharn too gives him a dramatic pose!
> 
> I can see how the rhino is going to be a massive ass pain but keep the good work up


Thank you! It's awesome that people like my Stuff
And for the unclean look of the GS, it's both the picture and my GS work, because I file the Green Stuff, it's smoother than it looks :so_happy:
As for the Rhino, progress is very slow, but it should be ready with the first troop.



cobra.commander said:


> These are going to look great! I agree with Dragblud, it does look like the sculpting work needs a bit of cleaning up; but when I model, I do the same thing. I clean up everything right before I'm ready to paint it.


Thanks again!
Jep, thats the way I do my GS work too  




Second: my scratchbuilt "Death",count as Hellbrute.


Actually.. I wont use it in games^^



Now the Base Model which I will cast in Resin:

First tacked together.


The upper Body.


Leg, seperated in upper, lower and foot, nearly finished.


And again tacked together, but a newer pic. 



After I have taken these pics I went further in progress, now this model is nearly ready to be casted in resin.
Also... Khârn is finished (Head and Backpack excluding) pics will follow!



As for the Heads, I still wait for the FW Heads :headbutt:
And fore the Backpack I will try to model or use the Backpacks out of the new Starterbox/ new CSM box. 

While we're at the new CSM's, I'm happy that the new models will have a MK-III-ish armour and I think I will Truescale these models too. 
And They look damn awesome!





Stay put!
-Ghost


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

That's a much smarter way to do it than what I do. I just use terminator legs...expensive, but I don't have the time/energy to figure out large scale casting in resin. These are off to a good start though. I'm in Germany too. Where are you at? We could have a truescale game. My NL vs your WE.


----------



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey that's cool! Do you have a Link?
I'm at "Mülheim an der Ruhr" in the "Ruhrpott", hope that s not too far away


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=116436 

Here's a link to all my NL stuff to date.

It looks like your about 3hrs from me. I'm in Ramstein. Not too far. Certainly not a "hey you want to pick up a game tomorrow" distance, but not totally out of the question. Do you play at a store or something? A buddy of mine just started, and I'd love to maybe go up to where you are and introduce him to some other players...


----------



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

cobra.commander said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=116436
> Here's a link to all my NL stuff to date.


I knew your Stuff, have seen it before
It's awesome, and I took some inpiration of them, but you might see this when I'm ready with some Troops 



> It looks like your about 3hrs from me. I'm in Ramstein. Not too far. Certainly not a "hey you want to pick up a game tomorrow" distance, but not totally out of the question. Do you play at a store or something? A buddy of mine just started, and I'd love to maybe go up to where you are and introduce him to some other players...


Hey, it's a cool idea and no problem to me, also we have a local store here

Well but I have to do some work on that damned Rhino! progress is lacking a bit, but I hope the other side will be faster build^^


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

Ghost XV15 said:


> I knew your Stuff, have seen it before
> It's awesome, and I took some inpiration of them, but you might see this when I'm ready with some Troops
> 
> 
> Well but I have to do some work on that damned Rhino! progress is lacking a bit, but I hope the other side will be faster build^^


Well, thank you sir, you are very kind. Can't wait to see what you have planned.

I know what you mean about a slow build. I've only got one squad done, so if we play ANYTIME soon, you'll be facing guard. Luckily, they come truescale straight from the box. :biggrin:


----------



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys!

No pics this time, but I will may start doing resin kopies of the basic model, I think that should give this thread a big boost 
With the first pics I will show you what I m planing on my Berzerker troops, which will contain 4x10 Khornate Psycos
I will also show you new pics of the Rhino, no big changes, but the surface is more flat.

And laydies ang Gentelmans! Khârn body is 100% modeled! The base will get a Devlan Mud Wash (I will miss this stuff!) 
Still wait for the FW heads -.- I hope they arrive this century^^
And the Backpack will be made after I have studied those which are in SoV.
That box will be picked up tomorrow


- So children, whats the moral of the Story?
never True Scale unless you are totally crasy or you like modelling more than playing 

--Ghost!


----------



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys!
After a short weekend I have painted 8(!) Chaos Cultists, 2 at a friends so I have only pics of 6 of them.

The colour sheme is very dark, because I wanted them to look like some bloodpact guys, or unless fit those.
So I only used red, black and brown.

I love the models and they are fun to paint 
I also have some plan how I will truescale the oters.
The Chosen and the Lord will be a pain, for the Hellbrute... Just wait! :wink: 



Cultists

First 3 meele Cultists:


The first model, I like the improved weapon very much!
Also he is one of the few models with a part bare Face.
He owns a military like coat, so I let him look like a Traitor Solider of the local Milita, you can see a Worker in him too:grin:







The second models is a guy with a gas mask, simmilar to the "GP 5" used by the Soviet Union in the late, and after the WW2, if I'm not mistaken, I only know that in the "DDR" (soviet part of Germany [doesn't exist anymore]) where a hudge ammount of them, because the soviets brought them. 
Here again, this spiked club with spiked wire, is a totally cool meele weapon!







That s the guy with the bare torso.
He is full of disgusting scars, zits(?) and connections, gave him a more bloody texture later.
I like this model and he is one of my favs, because of his individuallity, just like the Leaders of the Cults.







A group shot.
I have to say that you can see some details better on this picture than on the others, because I had some problems with the focus of the cam and details in face and eyes got lost:angry:



You can see that the models with the clubs are symmetric and base on the same model, but they are still great:wink:




Group 2, shooty Cultists:


Here is the shooty guy with a gas mask simmilar to the one of the meele cultist, he looks also some kind of a Traitor Milita, so I gave him a red Shirt (Blood Pact, you remember?)
He is the only one with a Bajonett, which is some sort of sad but makes him individual.
He has some sort of ventilator on the back, that s totally cool (hahaha) and give the models again parallels to the FW models







The guy with the Gas Mask and the Coat...
Maybe my favourite Model of the Cultists...
I think I will pain the second one stalker like, in a brown coat.







The last guy has some Milita Renegades flair.
Well I, love this guy out of 2 reasons...
1. I love the Renegade Milita models
2. He showed me that I can use the FW models in a Bloodpact army without looking too disapointing.
He and the first shooty guy are symmetrycal again, but this time I painted the Headgear like brown leather, instead of black cloth.







Again a Group shot.
They are so cute when they are small. :shok: 







Now to my near plans...
First I will paint Khârns body and the Cultists and hopfully will recieve the FW heads (Games Day seems to kill the shipping thime)
Than I will add a Hellbrute, True Scale, of course! (just wait a second)
And maybe I will start doing the Resin stuff... the workplace in the Garage is ready, but I'm too lazy and by time is a bit little 
Then I will convert the Chosen and the Lord (That will be a pain), but I will use the Chosen only as "regular" Champs.


HELLBRUTE!

My plans are pretty easy... I have to get the Hellbrute to approx. 10 cm, because a Dread is about double the size of a Space Marine and a True Scale Model is 4,5 xcm in height.

This Monster will have Conteptor Pattern Touch, so he will have to be maybe a bit bigger than 10cm.



Not a scatch, but here :wink:




As you can see I will use the Lower Legs as Knees and will build the Lower Legs and "Shoes" from Scratch.
I also will cut through the Body and lenghten it up.

I should get a bonus of 1cm with the body and 2cm with the lower legs.
If I have to I will make the legs even longer.


Hope you like it, even if there is less True Scale.
- Ghost


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

Loving the stuff, would love to see those resin casts!  

Hoping for more
Hugor.


----------



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Update!
Here are the Cultists from Friday Night:



The Boss:





Actually...
He looks like a Bloodpact-Kommisar.
Still need to do some minor details, but this will be done today :wink:
Unless I have painted him with the same cxolours as the others, but with a bit more highliting.



The Flamer:





I wanted him to look like a smith, who thought that he doesn't get the right payment for doing the Tank-parts, so he is flaming for the Bloodgod...
Need to paint the Napalm Tanks, I think I will go for a dirty Yellow, he is still a smith and does not care for tactics, he just piced up his modifided Flamer.



Progress of the last 2 Hours:
I decided to make the shooty Cultists first

Second Gas mask guy:




He has completly different colours than his bro, so you might wont recognize that they are the same, The gasmask, which still needs some love, is painted after the real GP5.
he is still wet, not shining^^



The "Bird face-guy"





He looks like a overseer of workers or like a worker of dangerous Zones, where you need heavy clothing.
I like him, even if I first disliked his face.
Not 100% done.


Group shot:







Now, the S.T.A.L.K.E.R Cultist...
I need help with him... 
Dark coat, like on the pic, but with black wash, or a middle brown, like the Gas mask guys Head?







Now some Khârn love! (I promised it to you)

sorry guys just metallics and those arent finished, the brass still need work ( alot)
but I think it will turn out pretty great







Hope you like it!
-Ghost


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

these look stunning mate! keep it up


----------



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Because of those Heresy Online problems, I wasn't able to post something for a long time.
However the work went on, slowly but pretty brutal.


The Cultists are obviously finished, might get 20 more of them.
I haven't got any pics of them and I'm to lazzy to take some, maybe I will take some when I have a Horde of 40 or 60 Cultist. 



Khârn is of course mostly finished, too








Still have to build a Backpack for him, but my glue was empty and I need it for greenstuffing, so I bought 3 tubes of the Armypainter super-glue :biggrin:

And if you want to know on what I spent my glue, it was the Hellbrute!












That's how it should look in the end






I don't like how it came out, so I freezed this projekt and made some resin castes






While making more castes I worked on a Champ for Chaos Space Marines with CCW's


















I liked the powerfist choosen out of the SoV box so much that I wanted to truescale him and use him as a Champ 
I may have to repaint the blood on his Fist and Face but I think he came out quite nicely.


I will build his Squad soon and give them a Rhino, soon.



So stay put
-Ghost


----------



## Ghost XV15 (Aug 3, 2010)

So guys I started drawing some Sketches in a boring lessons, they show my thoughts about Raptors.

My World Eaters wear a MKIII version of power armour, which is known to be the most massive and heaviest of all power armours, they would be, in my opinion, too heavy for jump-infantery to use.
As the MkIV design would not fit into my army I decided to go with a MkII design for the Raptors:








After that I played a bit around and came by accident over the Warp Talons...
1. The GW kit is cool and gives us awesome Raptors, but I dont think that the Warp Talons hit the point.
2. The kit would be mostly useless for me, I could use the weapons for nice Bitz, sadly, thats all.

So I concentrated on a more demonic-looking version. (they own the rule demonic, so they have to show that to me!)








As they are fully into their Jumpinfantry stuff the Dark Gods (Khorne) gave them Wings and other mutations.
My inspirations was the Possesed Kit and the Chosen with Axe out of the Dark Vengeance box.
Of course I don't just show you pics of my ideas you silly, I started building one! 
I mean, their stats are pretty good and they will make good Elite killers. I'm doing that army for playing and not for my Showcase anyways! 
(as it's nearly Capitalism-Mas the Pics are taken onto some presents )














You can see some cables coing from his head to nowhere, they will fit perfectly into that spine I molded over the winged backpack of the Possesed










Of course he is still EXTREMLY WIP, but I think he came out quite well, even the Wings which doesn`t look as mighty as I hoped fit well.
i will have to finish the Armour first, doing the mutations and at last I will mold some Brass
I used the body of the Axe-chosen from DV, Terminator Legs, the Feet and the Claws of the old Raptorchamp.
The following 3-7 Warp Talons will show the old Raptor Heads, too, but converted with Horns. I think that will look pretty cool!

No updates before Chrismas, sorry but I promise that I will finish that badass soon! 
...and after that I'll concentrate on my Marine Squad and their Rhino! (which is nearly finished) 


Stay Brutal
-Ghost


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

Wow! These guys are starting to look REALLY WARPED! LOVE IT!


----------

